# The Strangers Doll Mask



## Valleyscare (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey, so I just saw the movie "The Strangers" (Pretty good movie btw) and I was wondering if any of you could tell me where I could find one of the doll masks. They looked creepy as hell so I kinda want one. Also one of the dude's mask too. These masks basically:


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I haven't seen the movie yet, but this is a pretty freaky doll mask from CFX.









I'm sure as Halloween approaches we'll start seeing masks from that movie coming available.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I like that. Most definitely will take people back


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh my! that is CREEPY! I love it! but wouldn't want it in my room at night haha


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

quick ?.... what is up with the teeth??


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

She's constipated....


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I was thinking that same thing about getting those masks...
That movie was really good!
.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

joker said:


> I haven't seen the movie yet, but this is a pretty freaky doll mask from CFX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice mask but wow that thing cost alot of $$$$


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

The 2nd pic of the pic w/ the guy in it, it looks like just a potato sack almost XD


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Btw, i saw the movie. it was really good. Im doing a haunt based around it in 2009 (im ready to go.) =D


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

The Mask from CFX is a silicone mask thus the larger than latex cost. The guys at CFX do great work and ARE going to be huge in the haunt market!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I have also seen a doll mask that is just the face. No neck or hair. I seen it on someones website and cannot find it now. I have been telling the wife that we should get one too because they just look creepy as hell.


----------

